# Hallo Freunde, hier bin ich und mein "mir zugelaufener" Teich...



## daniel_xy (20. Apr. 2009)

Ich möchte mich kurz vorstellen, seit wenigen Monaten wohne ich zur Miete in einem Haus bei Berlin und habe auf dem zugehörigen Grundstück einen kleinen Teich. Ich schätze so ca. 8000l, gelegen unter zwei riesigen __ Tannen , mit drei Goldfischen, die sich dort wohl schon mehrere Jahre wohl fühlen aber sich nicht vermehren.

Ostern habe ich die komplette Umrandung neu gemacht, der Teich verlor dort an verschiedenen Stellen Wasser. Vorn ist auf den Fotos noch ne Menge Folie zu sehen, da wollte ich mir noch was schönes einfallen lassen. Immerhin ist das die Stelle, an der der Teichbeobachter steht und schaut. Entweder versuche ich mich mit irgendwelchen Kokostaschen oder Ufermatten, so recht schlau bin ich da noch nicht.

Der Teich sah im Winter und im Frühjahr sehr klar aus. Seit ca. drei Wochen ist er ganz schön grün geworden. Die vorhandene Pumpe wälzt auch nur 1800l/Stunde. Der Druckfilter scheint mir einer der ganz einfachen Baumarktlösungen zu sein. Die Woche kommt eine starke 10000er Pumpe in den Teich, welche noch zusätzlich einen Skimmer betreiben soll. Die Tannen schmeißen eine Menge Müll in den Mini-teich, das ist nicht mit anzusehen.

Beim Rand erneuern bin ich auf jede Menge __ Frösche gestoßen, die aber abends nie lärmen  Über einen Lurch durfte ich mich freuen und fast täglich fliegt bei uns ein Entenpaar ein, dreht einige Runden im Teich, scheinen sich dann richtig zu entspannen und düsen dann wieder davon.
Weiterhin sind eine Menge Vögel zu beobachten, die im Teich planschen, es ist eine Freude. 

Morgen nehme ich eine Wasserprobe und fahre damit zu einer Analyse in einem Gartencenter. Dann sollen weitere Pflanzen hinein.

Folgende Fragen beschäftigen mich:
- am Grund ist ne Menge totes Material, vor allem Nadeln von den Tannen, abssaugen oder lassen?
- diese Kokoshängetaschen, von denen ich hier mal gelesen habe, ziehen mir sicher Wasser aus dem Teich, oder? sind diese oberhalb bepflanzbar, oder nur die Tasche, die im Wasser hängt? Falls ja, welche Pflanze würdet ihr empfehlen?
- ich kann mich nicht entscheiden, ob ich zum Auffüllen Leitungs- oder Regenwasser nehmen soll. Im Teichcenter meinte ein Fachverkäufer ich solle unbedingt das Teichwasser zum gießen nehmen, sonst hätte ich irgendwann zu hohe (Nitrat?)-Werte im Teich. ???

Schönen Gruß
Daniel

Anbei einige Bilder vom IST-Zustand...


----------



## Digicat (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Hallo Freunde, hier bin ich und mein "mir zugelaufener" Teich...*

Servus Daniel

Herzlich Willkommen

Kokosmatten würde dich dir nicht empfehlen .

Die lösen sich, da Naturmaterial, auf und werden zur Nahrungsquelle für die Algen. Taschenmatten von NG sind sehr zu empfehlen .

Hast einen schönen Teich 

Könntest du bitte die Bilder als Attachment hier hoch laden, wie es geht kannst du meiner Signatur entnehmen. Größe der Bilder max. 1000 x 1000 und max. 245Kb .


----------



## axel (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Hallo Freunde, hier bin ich und mein "mir zugelaufener" Teich...*

Hallo Daniel 

Herzlich Willkommen :Willkommen2

Helmut hat ja schon eine Frage beantwortet . 
Ich würd die Tannennadeln heraussaugen oder mit einem Schwimmbadkäscher heraushohlen . Laß den Schlamm aber noch ein paar Stunden am Teichrand liegen , das die Kleinlebewesen wieder in den Teich kommen .
Ich würd ein Deiner Stelle Regenwasser zum nachfüllen nehmen .
Warte aber erst mal den Wassertest ab ob Du hartes oder weiches Wasser hast .
Hast Du den einen eigenen Brunnen ?

lg
axel


----------



## daniel_xy (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Hallo Freunde, hier bin ich und mein "mir zugelaufener" Teich...*

Die Taschen von NG werde ich mir mal genauer anschauen, DAANKE! Und mit den Pics, mache ich es nächstemal anders, Danke!

Eigenen Brunnen habe ich nicht, aber wenigstens ist ein Außenzähler vorhanden. So jetzt gehts zum Wassertesten...


----------



## daniel_xy (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Hallo Freunde, hier bin ich und mein "mir zugelaufener" Teich...*

also viel kam nicht bei raus...
außer zu niedriger ph-wert bei 5,5 und Sauerstoffanteil etwas wenig aber noch im grünen Bereich. Zu einem weiteren Wert, der die Leitfähigkeit anzeigte, konnte mir die Dame keine Aukunft geben. Ob der nun okay war oder nicht, wußte sie leider nicht.


----------



## Eugen (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Hallo Freunde, hier bin ich und mein "mir zugelaufener" Teich...*



daniel_xy schrieb:


> also viel kam nicht bei raus...
> außer zu niedriger ph-wert bei 5,5 .


  das ist fast Essig.  und trotzdem grün ?
Ein Beweis,dass auch ein saurer pH nicht vor Schwebalgen schützt.  



> und Sauerstoffanteil etwas wenig aber noch im grünen Bereich..


Diese Messung kannst grad vergessen. Sauerstoff muß sofort nach der Probeentnahme gemessen werden



> Zu einem weiteren Wert, der die Leitfähigkeit anzeigte, konnte mir die Dame keine Aukunft geben. Ob der nun okay war oder nicht, wußte sie leider nicht.


Und wie groß war die Leitfähigkeit ? Vll. kann dir hier im Forum jemand was dazu sagen. 

Und sonst ? GH,KH, ...


----------



## daniel_xy (23. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Hallo Freunde, hier bin ich und mein "mir zugelaufener" Teich...*

Die Leitfähigkeit war bei 380. Ich habe mir heute einen eigenen Wassertester geholt und bin gespannt auf die morgigen Ergebnisse...


----------

